# The "We who don't care how many posts we have" club



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes, the "We who don't care how many posts we have" club is a club that anyone can join. We don't care how many postcounts you have, we don't rank you!
So join if you don't care, we are cool too!

But, even though we don't care about our postcounts, it doesn't mean we don't care about posts!


*Goals*
2 people join- DONE
10 people join- DONE
50 people join- CURRENT GOAL
100 people join-
200 people join-
500 people join-
1000 people join-
First reply- DONE
10 replies- DONE
50 replies- DONE
100 replies- CURRENT GOAL
200 replies-
500 replies-
1000 replies-

Note that the "-- replies" goal doesn't have anything to do with how many posts the members have, just how many posts there is in this thread.
I would also like ideas for goals we can have!

*Members (No ranks)*
Bakuphoon (1)
EvilCrazyMonkey (2)
Shining Eevee (3)
Kai (4)
Zephyrous Castform (5)
Mike the Foxhog (6)
Ambipom (7)
Flora and Ashes (8)
Fluffy the Eevee (9)
Dragon_night (10)
Ruffledfeathers (11)
Peegeeray (12)
Gardevoir (13)
Shadowstar (14)
Hawkfish (15)
Mercury (16)
Erindor the Espeon (17)
Metallic Deoxys (18)
pikachu629 (19)

Note that I put the number after so that I can keep count of how many we are, not so that I can rank you!


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

*joins*
A club that makes sense...
Is this supposed to rival the 500+ posts club?


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, it made me come with this idea of making a "We don't care how many posts we have" club, but I don't think we rival them. (Even though I'm kinda against it <.<)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

It is slightly pointless, but meh. =/ they can do what they want to do.
I find it ridiculous to worry about a post count.


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

*Agrees and nods*
People shouldn't judge people for how many post counts they have.
"Hey, look! There's a newb who has only 100 posts!"
-_-"


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 17, 2008)

No.

Just no.

Stop now.


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Please specify why.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 17, 2008)

This is just really becoming stupid, you're all taking the piss now. Just knock it in the head please, for the sake of our sanity.


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

So, what do you mean is wrong with this club? It won't help you saying it is stupid and that I shouldn't have made this club!


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 17, 2008)

I would love to say here that I am not one to judge but that's a lie and we all know that.

But seriously. The 500+ club is silly, opal's club is a joke and this is just stupid. Most people on these forums don't care about post count so would you please stop drawing attention to the fact we have a postcount.

TL:DR THIS IS WHY WE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, if you don't like this club, DON'T POST HERE!

I know that most people here don't care about postcounts, and don't you see what this club is about? Correct. For _people who don't care about postcounts_. I just can't see why you are complaining!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, club bashing galore. =/

I'll join.


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

10 posts goal achieved!


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll join.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 17, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

Post counts don't mean all that much to me. They're nice, true, but they don't bother me. Can I join?

(Yes, I did apply at the 500+ posts club, but only cos I have over 500 posts.)


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

Both accepted :D


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

Sure, I'll join.


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Post counts don't mean all that much to me. They're nice, true, but they don't bother me. Can I join?
> 
> (Yes, I did apply at the 500+ posts club, but only cos I have over 500 posts.)


Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiikewise.

Joooooooooooooooining. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

So, as people who don't care about our post count, what do we do exactly?


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 17, 2008)

I wanna join! ^_^


----------



## Nope (Jul 17, 2008)

@Mike the Foxhog - We don't care about postcounts :D Actually, I suppose you can talk about... anything. And you can complain about people who thinks postcounts are for rankings and popularity... Yeah.

Fluffey is added to the list ^^


----------



## Flora (Jul 17, 2008)

Fluffy, you have exactly 333 posts. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 17, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> @Mike the Foxhog - We don't care about postcounts :D Actually, I suppose you can talk about... anything. And you can complain about people who thinks postcounts are for rankings and popularity... Yeah.


Fair enough XD


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jul 18, 2008)

333... =333 See, it's funny. 8D now to double that. >=3


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 18, 2008)

333

Only half a devil XD

Can I join? Like Mike the Foxhog, I joined the 500+ club because I have more than 500 (that, and I _just_ found out how to see who posts the most)

Don't hate me because I post in the games section for fun XD


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 18, 2008)

May I join?


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

Both can!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

You know, Bakuphoon, you now qualify for the 500+ posts club ;)


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 18, 2008)

as you can tell i don't care about post count :I forum games and waylt are lame
i'll join


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 18, 2008)

Flora has the evil postcount!

Yay, seven is my lucky number!


----------



## Darksong (Jul 18, 2008)

I can join too, right?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Jul 18, 2008)

You have discriminated against me. >:(


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> You know, Bakuphoon, you now qualify for the 500+ posts club ;)


And I don't care <.< I didn't even notice it....

All you others, accepted :D

EDIT: Gardevoir, your number 13 >:D


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

For the record, the only reason I care how many posts I (and others) have is because it shows me that I am not alone in having way too much time on my hands. On the old forums, I had about 200 in a month. :P


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

That's okay. Post as much as you want to! We i this club don't care!

Note that I'm not against your club, Darky.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, I like the Forum Games... they're fun...


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 18, 2008)

> Note that I'm not against your club, Darky.


'Cause that'd be weird. Which side would I join then? XD


----------



## Nope (Jul 18, 2008)

That'd be a tough question... THISONETHISONETHISONE!!! A very tough question....


----------



## Shadowstar (Jul 19, 2008)

I'll join. I really don't care about post count at all... Unless you're talking about places I'm the administrator at, I set post count regulations then. But only to make people mods.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care let me join. Postcounts could go to hell for all I care.


----------



## Nope (Jul 20, 2008)

That's the spirit!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

I'll join. Kill the egg/Caterpie/Metapod/Butterfree!


----------



## Nope (Jul 20, 2008)

>:D *adds*

So, what are you peoples favorite forum? (RPG, Artwork, Insanity, Clubs etc...)
Mine would be the RPG and the Artwork forum. Mostly cause I love to RP and to draw and sprite :D


----------



## Mercury (Jul 20, 2008)

The same as you! Although I can't sprite and stuff, I like drawing, and I think I've created about 50 imaginary Pokémon (Probably more). If I knew how and could, I'd probably put some artwork on the board. It'd probably suck compared to the others though.


----------



## Flora (Jul 20, 2008)

Roleplaying and teh Art section.

And forum games. :D


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 20, 2008)

Mine are the Fan fic section and the RPG section (even though most of my posts are in the forums games >.>)


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is Misc. Discussion and General Pokemon Discussion.


----------



## Falthor (Jul 21, 2008)

Fan Fiction.  Entertainment.  Misc. Discussion.  Meep.

Add me.  Now.  xD


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 21, 2008)

misc. discussion, pokemon video games, sprites and pixel art.


----------



## Flying Bread (Jul 21, 2008)

*wants to join*


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't care about how many posts I have because it doesn't eff-ing matter.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll join. I like knowing how many posts I have, but only to see just how much I've contributed to the forums. I have no need to brag about it. Most of my posts come from RPG's, not forums games.


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

That's okay. So what is your fave forum then?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jul 22, 2008)

Probably the RPG. Or the Spriting Place (Or whatever it is called) I like looking at all the neat artwork people make. My sprite shop died, but that's okay. I pretty much have a _spriting_ block. Get it? *Nudge nudge* *Corny Pun*


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

*Gets nudged* No I didn't *Falls*


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, you see, spriting is kinda like wri... Ah forget it. 

So, am I in?


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup, I putted you in de list :D


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't care how many posts I have. I wanna join. I don't care how many posts.


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

Okay then. What is your fave forum?


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

Look! This forum has 1337 threads :D Celebrate :D


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jul 22, 2008)

My fav forum? I guess Insanity.


----------



## Nope (Jul 22, 2008)

"You laugh you lose" got to be one of the funniest threads, _ever _XD Yup, Insanity is cool too!


----------



## Mercury (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup, I agree!


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 23, 2008)

I like General Pokemon Discussion, Insanity, Misc, and Sprites and Pixel Art.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 24, 2008)

RPGs. Without them I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Nope (Jul 24, 2008)

Absolutely. RPGs are probably why I am here.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

^__^I'll join^__^
Why didnt I think of a club like this?
Great idea, Bakuphoon.


----------



## Nope (Jul 27, 2008)

^.^

Yay! And what is your favorite forum, pikachu?


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 28, 2008)

Bakuphoon said:


> pikachu629 (19)


*yay*
I am the 19th member!
*yay*


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 5, 2008)

RPGs definately.^^


----------



## Pikachu (Aug 5, 2008)

Sprites and Pixel Art


----------



## Yanmega (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm joining whether you like it or not!

My favorite forum is The RPG Forum. The RPG Forum is awsome here


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 7, 2008)

I guess I'll join.

Care about postcount is like counting how many sentences you say a day.


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 7, 2008)

Good idea for a club. I'd like to join.


----------

